# Does Anyone Know if the Kingston Wi-Drive is Compatible With the Fire?



## glamazon (Sep 30, 2009)

I saw this reviewed and it said this was compatible. However, when I call Kingston TS they did not even know what the Fire was (at least the person I talked to). I don't have faith in their TS. I'm wondering if anyone here has tried this themselves? If so it would be great so I can store my little dude's Sesame Street on it for him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My understanding (we had a thread about it before the Fire came out) was that you could point the web browser to it?  I've been wanting to try it... I think there's an i-App....so at least I could use it for my iPad if it doesn't work with the Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, and you don't have to "root" the Fire to use apps not in the Amazon app store. You just have to allow outside apps, which you can do through a menu setting (Gear > More > Device > Allow Installation of Applications From Unknown Sources. On/Off. Set it to "On."

Here's a thread on mobilreads where they talk about using the drive successfully:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158054&highlight=android+people

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2012/01/new-accessories-for-kindle-fire.html


I don't have firsthand knowledge, but according to this guy, it does. Looking at the reviews, are you one of the ones that posted a question?  
If you have an Android phone, there are apps that you can use to copy the .apk from your phone to the Fire. I do it all the time and it works flawlessly (unless an app won't work on the Fire).


----------



## scott99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, and you don't have to "root" the Fire to use apps not in the Amazon app store. You just have to allow outside apps, which you can do through a menu setting (Gear > More > Device > Allow Installation of Applications From Unknown Sources. On/Off. Set it to "On."
> 
> Here's a thread on mobilreads where they talk about using the drive successfully:
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158054&highlight=android+people
> ...


Betsy, Quck question though, once you set the "Allow Installation of Applications From Unknown Sources" to ON, where do you download these apps from ? Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scott99 said:


> Betsy, Quck question though, once you set the "Allow Installation of Applications From Unknown Sources" to ON, where do you download these apps from ? Sorry for the newbie question.


Various places. There's a site www.getjar.com that has an app you can download from the site and then you can browse getjar within the app.

Same thing with www.1mobile.com.

Some sites, like www.dropbox.com, have a link on their site where you can download the app that works with their site.

You can navigate to these sites on the Fire and then click on the link to download the .apk.

If you have an android phone already, you can go to the Android Market and download apps to your phone and then "sideload" them onto the Fire. This involves using something like Frostwire on your phone that lets you wirelessly move files between devices and/or a micro-USB cable to move the file onto the Fire.

If you do not have an android phone, you can not access the Android Market without rooting your device, as I understand it.

Hope this helps. There are others who know a whole lot more about this stuff. I've only been exploring Android stuff since November.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Breaking news....at the International CES 2012 today, Kingston announced a Wi-Drive App for the Fire will be coming out in the first quarter, as well as a 64GB Wi Drive.

http://www.businesswire.com/news/montrealgazette/20120110005142/en/Kingston-Digital-Announces-Wi-Drive-App-Kindle-Fire



> As more consumers adopt Kindle Fire as their mobile device for personal media consumption, we are proud to help this new segment of users store and share photos, videos, music and much more," said Andrew Ewing, Flash memory business manager, Kingston. "The combination of the app update, higher capacity and Kindle Fire support makes Wi-Drive the perfect wireless storage solution for mobile users."


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

App is now available...the 64 GB drive, not yet.



Only two reviews so far and the ratings for it have nothing really to do with how well the app works...

And here's the link to the 32 GB drive..

Kingston Wi-Drive 32 GB USB 2.0 Portable External Hard Drive WID/32GBZ

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Love seeing Fountain Valley, CA mentioned..  not a big city compared to most but we do have Kingston and the US HQ of Hyundai.

Snagged the app in anticipation.. thanks!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm looking forward to pitching in and getting one of those.  That'll be better for me so I wouldn't have to rely on cloud-type services to store my stuff.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the wi-drive & I've used it with the fire. Works perfect. I would highly recommend it. The wi-drive has really good reviews. I chose it over the stagnate because it's flash based so it uses less power & it's nice & small & light. Very nice device. Get it if you haven't. Oh & you can have multiple connections to it @ once. So both of my kids can watch a movie if they wanted, even on different devices.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

I wrote about the Kingston Wi-Drive the other day with a lot of detail added about conversion of videos to the required mp4 (though there is a utility that can play more types than the Kindle Fire is said to run with, but it has added steps so I didn't include it)

I do think the sharing aspect of it, where you can share it between 3 people (watching 3 different movies or the same one) is the best feature. But it supports all kinds of docs to if that's what people are looking for.

http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2012/01/kingston-wi-drive-app-for-kindle-fire.html

Shortcut: http://bit.ly/kw-widrv

That it's so pocketable is huge. At this point there are a lot of reviews, but they were mainly of
the original use, with Apple devices.

They finally added the Wi-Drive app to the Kindle Android AppStore a few days ago -- I guess they were testing it for compatability etc.

- Andrys


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Andrys, for the link to your article, I'm going to read it.

I have a link earlier in the thread to the WiDrive App in the store, it was announced Jan 10 at CES.  The 64GB version is not yet released.

Betsy


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Andrys, for the link to your article, I'm going to read it.
> 
> I have a link earlier in the thread to the WiDrive App in the store, it was announced Jan 10 at CES. The 64GB version is not yet released.
> 
> Betsy


Hi, Betsy,
Thanks 
I've done about 6 updates to it, so it's a jumble. But I love that this is one unit that you can use this way with the Kindle Fire, in shared fashion, which allows you to be ON the net while able to access, read, stream files on the Wi-Drive. It's shorter and thinner than my cellphone, which itself is thinner than the iPhone IS. I was able to run video from it at 1280x720 to the Kindle (1024x600), my Samsung S2 phone (480x800) and my Samsung 10.1 Tab (1280x...)

They all streamed smoothly. Contrary to some reports, you CAN charge it while accessing it...

- Andrys


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks...I also tried out the software, there's a thread somewhere.  I am going to get the Wii drive...

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Thinking very seriously about getting one of these - but I have a couple of questions:

My daughter & I are getting ready to travel overseas at the end of February. I know I can use the Wi-Drive with my Fire & could load up a bunch of movies.

# 1 However - I read in some of the Amazon reviews that you would not be allowed to use the streaming service while flights are in the air. If so doesn't that mean that the Wi-Drive could only be used as a storage device & would be useless in flight?

#2 We're also thinking of taking either her Mac laptop or my Windows netbook. Can one transfer files between the Wi-Drive and either a Mac laptop or a Windows computer?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> # 1 However - I read in some of the Amazon reviews that you would not be allowed to use the streaming service while flights are in the air. If so doesn't that mean that the Wi-Drive could only be used as a storage device & would be useless in flight?


That's correct. The Wi-Drive works by creating a wireless network that you connect the Fire or other device to. In situations where WiFi must be turned off, such as during a flight, you would not be able to use it. Note that you should be able to fit two or three movies on the Fire itself, which should take care of most flights.



> #2 We're also thinking of taking either her Mac laptop or my Windows netbook. Can one transfer files between the Wi-Drive and either a Mac laptop or a Windows computer?


Yes, that's how you get the movies on the Wi-Drive to start with. Here's a link to the manual for the Android version of the software:
http://media.kingston.com/support/downloads/WiDriveManualforAndroid_Beta.pdf
Edited to add the Fire version of the manual:
http://media.kingston.com/support/downloads/WiDrive_KF_UserManual.pdf

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Perfect information - thanks Betsy.

By the way - aren't you on the east coast? shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my drive on Friday. I've been playing with it a bit. It is very easy to use and worked flawlessly with both my iPad and Fire (and both at once).

It's quite small, less than three ounces in weight, and about the size, for reference, of an iPod Touch.










In the box with it is a Mini USB cable, and a wall adapter. It comes with a multi-page pamphlet but the directions are only two pages, repeated in at least eight languages.  see my prior post for a link to a user's manual. In the pic below, box, Wi drive, adapter, cable, pamphlet.










The directions indicate that the device should be charged before use. It took it about 3-3 1/2 hours to reach full charge. I connected it to my Windows XP computer and it was recognized as a removable drive. As suggested, I created a Videos folder on the Wi-Drive and dragged my videos to it.

To use, turn it on using the tiny clear power button on the side; it takes a firm press. You have to connect to it using the WiFi setting on the Fire or other device. In that setting, the Wi Drive will simply show up as an available network. Select it, and you're done. The network indicator will show up in the right hand corner, probably with an X, but don't worry, you're connected.

Then, open the Wi-Drive App on your Fire...it will search for the Wi-Drive, and then show it at the top of the list with the IP address. Tap on that. Tap on the folder and then the file you want to open. If you have more than one app that will open the file you will be given a choice.

I'm very pleased with this, and think I'll use it for more than just streaming movies, it definitely gives me a lot more accessible space for storage.

It is an open network...I haven't tested the range very much, but it reached from one end of my tiny house to the other. You can change the security settings, the Manual I linked to has instructions.

Mine does seem to get pretty warm...that's about my only caveat...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've edited my earlier post to show the Fire version of the Wi Drive manual. 
http://media.kingston.com/support/downloads/WiDrive_KF_UserManual.pdf

Betsy


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Various places. There's a site www.getjar.com that has an app you can download from the site and then you can browse getjar within the app.
> 
> Same thing with www.1mobile.com.
> 
> Some sites, like www.dropbox.com, have a link on their site where you can download the app that works with their site.


To that good listing, Betsy, I'll add http://slideme.org


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Does anyone know whether there is any way, for *purchased* Amazon Instant Video material to load it onto the Wi-Drive?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq-

On the Fire, the video files are downloaded to a hidden folder titled ".AmazonInstantVideo" in the Videos folder in the "SD Card" folder.

They will have a name like "B0049VQZUA_content.mp4". Technically, that file could be copied. The Wi-Drive app can't see the file, so one would either have to have an app on the Fire that can also see the Wi-Drive (I couuldn't see it with File Expert) or would have to copy it to the PC and then to the Wi-Drive. Alternatively, one could download to the PC and then copy to the Wi-Drive.

Whether it would work then, I don't know. The Amazon page says "Kindle Fire Downloads Must be Started from the Device."

I don't have my data cable with me here in San Diego (just the charger) so I can't test it right now. If I pick up a cable, I'll give it a try.

Betsy


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi i wonder if anyone can help me,i have the WiDrive also and a kindle fire, i know it works , the problem is i cannot download the widrive apk from amazon app store becuase of global restrictions. I'm a traveller and am currenlty in china, so i cannot actually get the Apk file from anywhere, i have emailed Kingston tech support they are useless, keep giving me the amazon app store link -Which doesn't work in China!!
basically i need the widrive Apk so i can sideload it onto my KF to get it working. Many Thanks if you can help me.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Does this actually work? i remember reading something about this a while ago, and thinking it wouldnt work. I've got a fire now, so i may be tempted to give it a go!


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

Kingston tech support, says the gingerbread2.3 build for wi-drive works for kindle fire. The app (that makes it work) is a free download on the amazon app store
Just do a search for widrive,  my problem is i am in a globally restricted area for amazon app store so i cant download it (i.e :to install the bit that makes it work) , if someone could get me the Apk file i will prove it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Does this actually work? i remember reading something about this a while ago, and thinking it wouldnt work. I've got a fire now, so i may be tempted to give it a go!


If you're asking whether the Wi-Drive actually works with the Fire (for those of us without international restrictions) - the answer is DEFINITELY.

@ Djworton: very sorry you can't find access.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those asking if it works, here's my post from earlier in this thread with my review. I've used it out here in California several times.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I got my drive on Friday. I've been playing with it a bit. It is very easy to use and worked flawlessly with both my iPad and Fire (and both at once).
> 
> It's quite small, less than three ounces in weight, and about the size, for reference, of an iPod Touch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

So i get on a plane fly to Usa access amazon app store, install widrive, then fly back... seems a bit of a pathetic solution
No-one got the installation apk? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cyanide5000 said:


> Does this actually work? i remember reading something about this a while ago, and thinking it wouldnt work. I've got a fire now, so i may be tempted to give it a go!


Works fine, I use my Fire and Wi drive nearly every day.


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

That's why i bought it, but it doesn't work outside of USA unless you have already installed the WiDrive application from Amazon App Store,  if you purchased it outside of USA you are screwed. As Kingston donot supply any alteranive links to download WiDrive application from other than AmazomApp Store, or Android Marketplace... neither of which work for kindle fire outside of USA..

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Anybody kn ow if there's any way to tighten up the network for the Wi Drive?

Just got mine and have started playing with it -- if need be I can deal with it being wide open but I'd prefer to lock it down a bit if possible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, you can change the security, it's discussed in the manual:

http://media.kingston.com/support/downloads/WiDrive_KF_UserManual.pdf

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, you can change the security, it's discussed in the manual:
> 
> http://media.kingston.com/support/downloads/WiDrive_KF_UserManual.pdf
> 
> Betsy


Bless you Betsy!!

I had not seen and did not get that manual -- probably should have searched your posts for it but it was quicker to ask. 

Protecting thew drive was a piece of cake -- working on bridging it now.


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

Good luck with that i still have not got a solution to my problem, widrive doesn't work for kindle fire outside of Usa,  don't buy one if you are in another country, as you cannot install the widrive app from amazom app store.  Btw no problem for ipad or any other android device, just kindle fire app cannot be downloaded so the widrive is unfunctional i use my widrive as a hand warmer..

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Bless you Betsy!!
> 
> I had not seen and did not get that manual -- probably should have searched your posts for it but it was quicker to ask.
> 
> Protecting thew drive was a piece of cake -- working on bridging it now.


Glad to help!

Betsy


----------

